# New toys!



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 22, 2021)

New toys were picked up today! Added a kioti dk5510 to our tool box along with a farmi 351 logging winch. Not pictured is a branch manager rake which has yet to be delivered. Hoping this set up will make our cleanup much faster and easier. Still waiting for a 3rd function kit for the loader. Have a skidloader grapple, may opt for a branch manager grapple ( 1/2 the weight) tractor lifts 2,500 pounds, weight is about 5k without the farmi.


----------



## Treeman2021 (Apr 23, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> New toys were picked up today! Added a kioti dk5510 to our tool box along with a farmi 351 logging winch. Not pictured is a branch manager rake which has yet to be delivered. Hoping this set up will make our cleanup much faster and easier. Still waiting for a 3rd function kit for the loader. Have a skidloader grapple, may opt for a branch manager grapple ( 1/2 the weight) tractor lifts 2,500 pounds, weight is about 5k without the farmi.
> View attachment 902839
> View attachment 902840


Very nice am sure it will do a great job.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 23, 2021)

You will love that Farmi winch. Brainstorm a way to quickly add and remove a bunch of weight from the winch. Like suitcase weights or a barrel full of sand or concrete that has chains for the notches on the winch. It'll be in the way for some skidding, but if you're gonna be doing loader stuff all day having an extra thousand pounds back there will really be nice.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 23, 2021)

Used it today to load these beauties. Impressed to say the least.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 23, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> New toys were picked up today! Added a kioti dk5510 to our tool box along with a farmi 351 logging winch. Not pictured is a branch manager rake which has yet to be delivered. Hoping this set up will make our cleanup much faster and easier. Still waiting for a 3rd function kit for the loader. Have a skidloader grapple, may opt for a branch manager grapple ( 1/2 the weight) tractor lifts 2,500 pounds, weight is about 5k without the farmi.
> View attachment 902839
> View attachment 902840



Nice! Farmi winch is such a time and back saver. We use a similar set up on a John Deer. Works great for those Pennsylvania back yards.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2021)

Ryan'smilling said:


> You will love that Farmi winch. Brainstorm a way to quickly add and remove a bunch of weight from the winch. Like suitcase weights or a barrel full of sand or concrete that has chains for the notches on the winch. It'll be in the way for some skidding, but if you're gonna be doing loader stuff all day having an extra thousand pounds back there will really be nice.



I don’t think he’ll need weight if the tires are filled? Need to put a pintle hitch under the block on that winch. I have the same winch, I’ll put up a pic later


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 24, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> I don’t think he’ll need weight if the tires are filled? Need to put a pintle hitch under the block on that winch. I have the same winch, I’ll put up a pic later



Agreed on the hitch. I added a 2" receiver on mine. Super handy. 

About the weight, filled tires are great and help with stability, but ballast on the three point helps even more. If you get enough back there it'll actually unload the front axle a little bit. On these big CUTs and small utility tractors, the front axle is definitely a weak point, given how much loader capacity they have. If you find yourself lifting close to the machine's limit, having as much weight hanging off the back as possible is ideal.


----------



## avason (Apr 24, 2021)

How many acres are you maintaining with that thing? Wish I had something that size!


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice. You might want to consider adding a toothbar to the FEL. I put one on my Kubota B7800 seventeen years ago with the idea that I would remove it whenever it was not need for digging, but have found it so handy that it has never come off. It gets lots of use as a rake or claw to pull or snag brush and whatnot. Obviously not as effective as a grapple when it comes to grabbing and carrying, but surprisingly close. Next to the chainhooks welded to the bucket, the toothbar has been the most cost effective addition to increase the tractor's functionality. Plus it gives a mean look.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2021)

I just went out to get a pic of mine and ended up grading the employee parking area a bit. good old fashioned tractor is a must have.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2021)

This thing is awesome for forwarding homeowner brush piles, etc. out to the grapple truck. Only way to deal with that crap anymore. Great front end weight when skidding trees too.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2021)

Ryan'smilling said:


> View attachment 903232



I think I’d like that style grapple better than mine. Mine kicks ass for what I use it for though, so no biggie. I just always thought the flat bottom tines would be better. I guess everything has pros and cons.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 24, 2021)

avason said:


> How many acres are you maintaining with that thing? Wish I had something that size!


0 acres... its for my tree service. Picking stem wood up, raking sticks, winching leaders, pulling stuff to the chipper or out of the yard. Same thing urban crews use a dingo for


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 24, 2021)

CacaoBoy said:


> Nice. You might want to consider adding a toothbar to the FEL. I put one on my Kubota B7800 seventeen years ago with the idea that I would remove it whenever it was not need for digging, but have found it so handy that it has never come off. It gets lots of use as a rake or claw to pull or snag brush and whatnot. Obviously not as effective as a grapple when it comes to grabbing and carrying, but surprisingly close. Next to the chainhooks welded to the bucket, the toothbar has been the most cost effective addition to increase the tractor's functionality. Plus it gives a mean look.
> View attachment 903202


Not a tooth bar fan. Tooth buckets on the other hand yes. And its getting plumbed for a grapple...


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 24, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> I just went out to get a pic of mine and ended up grading the employee parking area a bit. good old fashioned tractor is a must have.
> View attachment 903209
> 
> View attachment 903210


Do you use your winch at all for felling? I'm thinking about welding a d ring on so I can 2 block.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 24, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> Do you use your winch at all for felling? I'm thinking about welding a d ring on so I can 2 block.


It’s the best for felling!!


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 24, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> Do you use your winch at all for felling? I'm thinking about welding a d ring on so I can 2 block.



I use mine all the time for pulling trees over. Works great. The most persuasion I've used is a doubling block rigged in the tree. So usually winch to a redirect to a rope which goes to the block in a tree to an anchor, which might be where the redirect is. Your experience may vary, but even the undoubled 7700# of pull can be enough to yank my tractor around. Doubling to a d-ring on the winch is sure to be able to move the tractor. 

In the vast majority of cases, just the redirect to a point as high in the tree as I can get it is enough to pull them over. No doubling necessary.


----------



## mike515 (Apr 24, 2021)

I've been looking for a new tractor that is pretty comparable to what you guys are posting pics of. I want to use it on tree job sites with a grapple. But I am thinking it will be just as handy to load trees we are planting on to the truck, then put the loader on a trailer and bring it with us so we can move the trees, use an auger to help dig holes, move wood chips, etc. I've been using that type of tractor a lot lately and I like it but I don't own it. I'm trying to convince them to sell it to me but I'm looking for a different one just in case they won't.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 25, 2021)

mike515 said:


> I've been looking for a new tractor that is pretty comparable to what you guys are posting pics of. I want to use it on tree job sites with a grapple. But I am thinking it will be just as handy to load trees we are planting on to the truck, then put the loader on a trailer and bring it with us so we can move the trees, use an auger to help dig holes, move wood chips, etc. I've been using that type of tractor a lot lately and I like it but I don't own it. I'm trying to convince them to sell it to me but I'm looking for a different one just in case they won't.


Tractor is great but an articulating, telescoping loader with one of those tree/pot clamp (whatever it’s called. Almost looks like a bale clamp, the one I’m thinking of) attachments would be ideal for the nursery. More lifting power, more maneuverable (think in between rows of trees, etc.), and telescope would allow you to load the other side of the truck. Add a grapple and then you have a tree machine too. Pricey, but just a thought.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 26, 2021)

We pull trees with our farmi winch on almost a daily basis. We've pulled some pretty heavy leaners! Really great tool.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh and I echo the comment about putting a receiver hitch under the block. Great for moving around chippers and trailers


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Apr 26, 2021)

mikewhite85 said:


> Oh and I echo the comment about putting a receiver hitch under the block. Great for moving around chippers and trailers


Yeah we need to do that, guys mentioned that this am. The ability to pull with feel is awesome


----------



## Tigwelder83 (May 6, 2021)

A little action pics today. Pretty impressive for a compact tractor. Couldn't winch out the bucket truck though... but then again it weights 25k easily.


----------



## tree MDS (May 7, 2021)

Omg, man, where’s the plywood!!??


----------



## Tigwelder83 (May 7, 2021)

tree MDS said:


> Omg, man, where’s the plywood!!??


At $100 a sheet, good topsoil is cheaper


----------



## tree MDS (May 7, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> At $100 a sheet, good topsoil is cheaper


Lmao there’s already plenty of good topsoil and established lawn there just getting it’s ass handed to it!! Lol


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 7, 2021)

Tigwelder83 said:


> At $100 a sheet, good topsoil is cheaper


$30 for a 3/4" sheet at M and M Barn Sales in Harrison Valley, an hour from you, if you're looking. We bought a dozen sheets there a month or two back.


----------

